# small white spots on the liver?



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

we butchered a couple of piglets today...
what do you think?
do we eat the pig?


----------



## ericakc (Jun 29, 2006)

I am going to guess large roundworms, _Ascaris suum_ . Cook well, and don't bite your nails after mucking out the pen.

Read up on that and see if that sounds like what you saw.


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## Ralph in N.E.Oh (Sep 14, 2006)

Toss the liver,(unless there is only a few spots,,they can be trimmed out) the spots are parasites. The liver is much like the oil filter in an engine, It filters the blood catching and breaking down things as it was designed to do. The meat from the pig will be fine..the liver did what it was supposed to do.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Caroline, all the livers on our pigs have been clean and as I don't like pig liver anyway, it doesn't matter much to me. The odd sheep liver will turn up with those white spots and I may or may not chuck it depending on how bad it looks and whether it has liver fluke - which your not going to find in pigs.

As Ralph has said, the liver is a filter and it's been doing it's job. The pig meat will be fine but you could pass on the liver.

So enjoy your pork  

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

thanks! We tossed the liver and roasted one and smoked one


----------

